# Taking art requests!



## Chiu (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay, so I'd really like to do some free art. =D

Here is a little "example". I did it in school with no reference to help out, so it has a bit of errors. Of course your picture will have better quality. http://oi48.tinypic.com/10h3w2v.jpg

I'll be happy to do any species of fish for you. ^^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oooh pretty, do you mind doing one for my betta kuro?


----------



## Chiu (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you. c:
I'll start on him soon.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll post a pic of both of mine and you can pick the one you want to do!!! it might take a liitle bit to get a good pic of Mardi cause he doesn't like his picture taken but Mason loves it!!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Chiu said:


> Thank you. c:
> I'll start on him soon.



Thanks so much ^___^ always great to see a generous soul on here


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

this is a pic of mardi he is a hm even tho he doesn't quiet reach 180 in this pic

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130305_122559_zps0036863a.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

these are some pics of mason 

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130301_130752_zpsdc067e81.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130301_151635_zps365b45fd.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do any one of my fish in my *Tropical Fish *album if you want


----------



## Chiu (Jan 20, 2013)

Sure thing. c:

I'll be gone from Friday to Monday, so I wont be getting anything done during that time. But I'm hoping to get aokashi's request finished first, and hopefully start on the other drawings.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

chiu you can do indigo first cause I'll be gone from saturday-monday (9days)


----------



## Chiu (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright, I finished Kuro. c:
But it turned out kinda horrible and I even managed to spill water on it. :/

http://oi46.tinypic.com/sdk5dh.jpg I think most of the colors are wrong to. ; ;


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay! thank you very much ^_^ his colorrs are spot on :3
you are awesome


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome, Chiu!!


----------

